# Asus maximumz gene-z display flickering problem



## tkvijaii (Sep 4, 2011)

My pc spec,
ASUS MAXIMUMUS IV GENE-Z
INTEL I7 2600K 3.3GHZ
GSKILL 4GBX2 2133 GHZ RAM
SEAGATE HDD 2TB
GLACIAL TECH 950WATTS
NOTUA D14 COOLER
LG E2290 LED MONITOR
Assembled 2weeks before,from day1 to now i got problem display flickering.Display comes 2sec and vanish,even less or long time no display but system not rebooting & no error beep sound found,remote desktop and teamviewer display are not flickering.Before fresh installation of OS i made changes from boot screen Bios,
1.Bios version updated to 0403
2.Ai overclock tuner from "auto" to "X.M.P"
3.Initial graphic adapter from "pcie" to "iGPU"
Above changes took 2Hrs due to flicker screen,helled-up....Help of remote desktop i installed WIN7 64 ultimate version,all drivers up to date specifically bios,display driver ect..Still the same problem.I have planed HD 6970 after 2months due to budget issue.On-board graphic got only HDMI out in that im using  Belkin High Speed HDMI which has futures of 7.1Digital Surround Sound,Speed Rating : 10.2 Gbps+,4K Cinema Resolution,Refresh Rate : 240Hz+....Also i got local brand of HDMI cable,tried with my 2yr old samsung TV as well LG E2290 monitor,same issue...
I monitor from remote desktop CPU & MB Temp less than 32 Degrees & i rechecked the CPU installation found there is no damage in pins or crack...Help me out guys...


----------



## ArjunKiller (Sep 4, 2011)

Try using the internal Graphics Adapter or the IGP too see if the flickering still occurs. There may be a problem with your GPU.


----------



## macho84 (Sep 5, 2011)

I tried setting that also not sure why this is happening. But the board works fine without error code and as mentioned my friend is struggling with the above issue since we assembled the pc. So upset for this we had to push our purchase of gpu now.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 19, 2011)

@OP-Try to specific with your problem.Long post will not solve your issue.I will suggest you to contact your vendor from you have purchased your rig.Or try install any pcie express gfx card...then see if the problem occurs or not.Also check your psu and ram.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2011)

I think the problem with the dvi/hdmi slot of your motherboard. Try as Tenida have said & if the problem continues send your board for RMA.


----------



## tkvijaii (Oct 2, 2011)

As Tenida said i tried install pcie GPU it words good,there is no problem with display flicker.After i desired might be either on-board graphic or will be the hdmi slot issue as d6bmg said.So i had send M/B to my retailer prime abgb and they received it on 17th Sep,and they submitted to rashi peripherals mumbai on 19th.Till now i've not received any status of M/B.So far no RMA rised.I fed-up calling & mailing prime abgb,they simply says 'we r not received status of M/B from rashi peripherals'.I tried calling rashi peripherals,no one picking up.Is there is any way to get status of board from rashi peripherals.? Will the Asus support team help me to find out the same?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 2, 2011)

Go there personally and create some noise to expedite the solution if they dont respond the gentleman's way


----------



## tkvijaii (Oct 19, 2011)

Received new M/B after a long time gap,with my above config it works fine.Soon i get upload my rig with snaps....


----------

